# help needed - confidential



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Can I just ask is there anyone on this board who has gone on to adopt after having their own children - or who has had their own children after adopting their first child/children that would be willing to enter into an IM correspondence with me.

Many thanks
Fee xxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Fee

Not in either situation but happy to help or find somewhere you can refer to.

Karen x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Karen. I'll IM you - probably later today when I'm home from work 
Fi x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Fee, I will help if I can.  I know we have chatted before in the goldies but just to remind you I have a natural son aged 4 and we are hoping to adopt.  IM if you wish.

Jenny


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Brilliant - thanks Jen - will do


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Fee - hope you got the help you needed.

I have a couple of friends, 1 who adopted & whilst going through the adoption process discovered she was pregnant! & another who had an 8 year old boy & went on to adopt a baby girl.

If they had been members of this wonderful sight I'm sure they would have been happy to talk to you. 

Wishin you lots of luck

Superal


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fee -          

Hope I'm not adding 2 and 2 and getting 5 here, but feeling a bit excited for you  

Love 

Jayne x


----------

